# Kioti lb2204 three point problems



## Ronald Coffindaffer (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello I’m new to this forum I’m having trouble with my lift arms they will not raise I’ve taken the top off rear end and replaced the o-rings in valve body and the seals looked good in plunger and it’s still not working was wondering if anyone has had issues like this and they corrected them thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Ronald,

Have you checked that your pump is working? If not, install a pipe tee into the high pressure line and put a gauge (3000 psi) in the tee. The pump pressure should be above 2000 psi.

Your tractor has a 'lowering speed control knob' that controls the lowering speed of the lift. It also controls the lift upward speed. If this control is set too tight, there is no hydraulic flow....the lift won't work. Check your operator's manual. 

If you have auxiliary rear remotes, the remote lever has to be set in the neutral position or the lift won't work.

If your tractor has a Hydraulic Outlet Block Control, you may have turn the screw 90 degrees counterclockwise.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Duplicate post...sorry about that


----------

